# Bud watching



## troy (Dec 13, 2015)

Might be a long time here goes
Gary romagna there is 2 growths pushing





James bacon




Kemp tower x pey








Esquirolei
Phrag china dragon




Phrag china dragon x warsciwizianum


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 15, 2015)

Gary Romagna...would love to see that one.


----------



## troy (Dec 15, 2015)

Thats as far along as kemp tower x pey it just doesn't show from the top. on the side view the dark part of the sheath leaf shows


----------



## troy (Dec 22, 2015)

This is the sheath leaf of pey x kemp tower. I ponder if this is correct for this cross


----------



## troy (Jan 11, 2016)

Update


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2016)

Nice. Good luck.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jan 12, 2016)

On the train for the long ride.


----------



## troy (Jan 12, 2016)

they take sssoooo long, Some started last summer, not posted yet till I see more development. I figure they have blasted in low sheath, time will tell


----------



## troy (Jan 19, 2016)

Update

I think my esquirolei is blasting


----------



## NYEric (Jan 19, 2016)

top one looks survivable.


----------



## troy (Jan 19, 2016)

Questionable, I hope it survives!! I l'd be really happy if it does


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jan 20, 2016)

I hope not.


----------



## troy (Jan 20, 2016)

Hope not? Whats that suppose mean? Or it's a deragatory statement, and I should refer to your statement as a jersey thing, and call you snookie? Lol...


----------



## troy (Jan 24, 2016)

Update my kemp tower x pey I think is blasting





Gary romagna, has 2 inflourescences 1 with 4 buds the other 3






James bacon, moving along


----------



## troy (Jan 24, 2016)

Snookie aka 17andgrowing my esquirolei is blasting, you won lol...


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 27, 2016)

She was probably hoping it didn't blast


Elmer Nj


----------



## troy (Jan 27, 2016)

Ok, I thought the statement implied hoping it will blast. well it blasted anyways, the others are doing very well gary romagna has 3 buds on 1 and 4 on the other, I'm gonna say sorry 17andgrowing, if you were agreeing about hoping it will not blast


----------



## troy (Jan 28, 2016)

4 buds on 2 inflourescenses woohoo!!!!










Kemp tower x pey 1 bud lol.. it still could blast....???


----------



## phraggy (Jan 31, 2016)

Absolutely fantastic Troy. You will have a great show in the coming weeks or months!!! My multis, although very big plants and multiple growths, have yet to proceed to the final stage so hoping spring in the UK will push them a bit further.

Ed

PS. Did you find out what the white bugs were? How did you get rid of them?


----------



## troy (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks, they are pushing right along, I got a product called safer end all and don't seem to have a problem at least for now


----------



## troy (Feb 1, 2016)

Another progression picture set












http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160201/368110341a1f0498b9ef22a4ac31d46c.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160201/aadc874ba6d240953ef45f02daaa3caa.jpg


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2016)

Good luck.


----------



## troy (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## troy (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## orchidman77 (Feb 9, 2016)

Amazing!! Can't wait to see those beauties fully unfurl. 

David


----------



## troy (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks, I figure I'd post progress shots so anybody can get an idea how long it takes


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 9, 2016)

Somebody is going to have quite a display!


----------



## troy (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2016)

looking good.


----------



## troy (Feb 16, 2016)

Another update


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2016)

Well!? oke:


----------



## troy (Feb 18, 2016)

New update





I think the pouch color is washed, maybe from beiing too bright?




















Little bit of brown on the base of the inflourescence leaf worries me????


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2016)

troy said:


> I think the pouch color is washed, maybe from beiing too bright?


Hideous, send it to me. 



troy said:


> Little bit of brown on the base of the inflourescence leaf worries me????


That leaf behind the one on the right es No Bueno!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 19, 2016)

Things look very nice, very good growing 


Elmer Nj


----------



## troy (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks!!!! I think a few more are gonna pop up, but I'm not gonna post unless I know for sure, this year seems to be a good year for me as far as slippers


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2016)

Every year is good for slippers!


----------



## troy (Feb 19, 2016)

Right!!! Lol... fingers crossed, I'm on a brachy mission


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 21, 2016)

Nice, Troy!


----------



## troy (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks dot, making progress, I'll post some pics


----------



## troy (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## papheteer (Feb 21, 2016)

Nice plants!


----------



## troy (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2016)

Nice, but it would be helpful to have names on the blooming plants!oke:


----------



## troy (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## troy (Mar 5, 2016)

Dave sarkowsky said it's most likely paph moustache...


----------



## troy (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## troy (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## orchidman77 (Mar 12, 2016)

What is the first plant in your most recent post? Is it a long-petaled Phrag? I'm curious...

David


----------



## troy (Mar 12, 2016)

It's a china dragon x warsciwizianum. Excited about this one, I've contacted marilyn who made the cross, she would like a picture although I'm not seiing much color in the inflourescence...??? And my china dragons' buds all got messed up, so unless it branches, I will be unable to compare the 2


----------



## orchidman77 (Mar 16, 2016)

That IS exciting! Can't wait to see the blooms!!!

David


----------

